# super big pic frame



## jteagle6977 (Oct 31, 2012)

Was asked to make this frame for the Brighton Seminole Res. rodeo grounds. It was made out of some old cow pen wood it was 4'x6'. Took 1x8 and ripped down to 4" wide for the main frame. Then ripped 1"3/4 strip to go around the outside for added support to help keep it from warpping.

[attachment=12959]

John


----------



## LoneStar (Nov 1, 2012)

Man you had told me about this, but Wow its cool to see a picture !
Awesome job, it looks perfect with those old photos.


----------

